# Finding Cheap Cinderblocks



## th_Wolverine

Hey guys, I have been looking at cinder block building construction for a few things but it seems like the only place I can find them are Lowes and Home Depot. I'm convinced there has to be a cheaper way to get my hands on them, does anyone have a cheap supplier or experience on how to find recycled ones? 

I'm not a cheap skate, I want it to be strong enough to build with, but the frugal side of me says there has to be a better way than paying full retail price....


----------



## M5farm

th_Wolverine said:


> Hey guys, I have been looking at cinder block building construction for a few things but it seems like the only place I can find them are Lowes and Home Depot. I'm convinced there has to be a cheaper way to get my hands on them, does anyone have a cheap supplier or experience on how to find recycled ones?
> 
> I'm not a cheap skate, I want it to be strong enough to build with, but the frugal side of me says there has to be a better way than paying full retail price....


contact a homebuilder and see where he gets them for his footers. Here we have BLOCK USA and they make them at the plant here. 

http://www.specblockusa.com/index.php/locations


----------



## TnAndy

http://www.southernconcrete.com/contact.html


----------



## joseph97297

Might be a little out of the box, but I got a majority of my cinder blocks for free from mobile home parks that were either going out of business or renovating.... Remove them and no cost.

Check out CL or post some ads. I have gotten around 600-700 blokcs from CList and only have spent around 50 dollars.


----------



## hotzcatz

We find them at yard sales and some on Craig's List. Where do the ones from Lowe's and HD come from?


----------



## TnAndy

hotzcatz said:


> Where do the ones from Lowe's and HD come from?


They come from block manufacturers.....like the one I listed for his area.

Block are heavy and costly to transport very far.....so most places in the south have a plant within a fairly close ( that might be a 100 miles ) distance.
They won't 'cheap', but they will be cheaper than Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## JLMissouri

Menards is generally cheaper than Home Depot or Lowes and they also run a sale several times a year where you can buy the 8x8x16 standard construction blocks for $1.15.


----------



## obleo+6

We get ours from a guy who demolishes old buildings that have outside concrete walls. Check for company's that demolish old buildings. Ours cost 75 cents a piece and are in really great shape.

We buy them 100 at a whack and it's great to have some extra laying around.


----------



## BadFordRanger

I have laid more block than I care to remember and you don't want to buy any block from Lowes or Home Depot. 
Those blocks are rejects from block companies and they are heavier and really ruff, compared to a good block.
TnAndy is right about block companies being close together. 
Call anywhere that sells premixed concrete and they will tell you where to get the best block from, but trust me, a few cents more for a good, much lighter block will be nothing compared to trying to lay those ruff heavy suckers all day long. 
Even when you have the best and the lightest block they are a bear to be laying. Of course I am a bit under weight to be laying block, but even the big guys will agree with me there. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## arnie

I went to the local block factory and quarry they sell cull or #2 blocks most have very minor chips or are fancy faced or colored blocks that are over runs from custom orders or discontinued lines


----------



## farminghandyman

check with contractors, that may have left overs on job sites, I have been offered quality blocks for 1/2 or less of new,


----------

